
Brazil prosecutes Glenn Greenwald in “attack on press freedom” - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/01/glenn-greenwald-charged-with-cybercrimes-in-brazil-for-publishing-leaked-chats/
======
djohnston
Honest question, where is the boundary of reporting illegally obtained
material from a source? If somebody hacked Trump's EMRs and told the world his
risk of a heart attack, it would seem to cross a line that no legitimate
journalist would pursue. But then you have Panama papers, etc, which in
general are for the greater good. Are the standards codified somewhere?

~~~
rbanffy
I don't think there are globally accepted standards. In this specific case, in
which the captured data shows clear misconduct by prosecutors working together
with a conflicted judge who selectively leaked private data to the public, is
that the data is of public interest and the means by which it was obtained are
a lesser issue and not Greenwald's responsibility. All communications between
government employees in their professional capacity should be public anyway
and have no expectation of privacy.

